# Heads Up! Top Gear USA



## BOB.T (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey

Top Gear USA tonight, BBC3, 7PM, that is all!

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Fifthgear 7:30pm CH5


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Spy 8:30 Sky 1/HD


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Fifthgear 7:30pm CH5


Almost forgot it was back on, thanks for the reminder! :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Cheers bob:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

well, i just watched that series preview!!

so all they are doing is copying everything they have done over here :lol: just with american cars / presenters


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

What a crock of [email protected]!


----------



## BOB.T (Jun 5, 2007)

Well I liked it


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

BOB.T said:


> Hey
> 
> Top Gear USA tonight, BBC3, 7PM, that is all!
> 
> :thumb:


Oh no I`ve missed it, what a shame


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

BOB.T said:


> Well I liked it


Me too,
it starts as a rip off of the UK version but as its what it is based on it has to be the same format,so im not sure exactly how different it can be and still be Top Gear, Saying that Buzz wasnt a bad guest,

They do have their own way of doing things and they do get better.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

wasnt too bad but the challenges are exactly the same as our top gear have done. tell you what though, that fella with the red viper can drive!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I watched about half of it and could not take anymore.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i have to admit i nearly turned it off when I saw them filling the cars with water, like TG UK did about 8 year ago.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

It's not a rip-off version at all, or a crock of crap, as someone in an above comment said.
It's just like any other show that goes abroad! 

Of course they will be similar, most Americans won't have seen the U.K version so they can get away with 'copying' some of the older stuff - if the format works, they will naturally stick with it and I don't blame them.

Although the wit and 'closeness' of May, Hammond and Clarkson definitely cannot be beat, and the humour is a little bit of the 'dumbed-down' U.S humour I don't like, plus the presenters are a little wooden and scripted (although the guy with the beard is definitely the most interesting and 'natural' on camera) - this is still a very good programme, and I'll enjoy every minute of it, as most true car nuts will. The more cars on TV, (especially in TG format) the better I say! 

Looks like it's one of the first U.S TG episodes, so maybe they'll settle into their 'roles' better and the programme will get smoother as the series progresses.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Awful show, its really really bad!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh and this really sums it up for me

The extended season will include Adam and Rutledge coming up with dangerous ways to charge an electric vehicle while driving and Tanner heading to England to drive the Noble M600. *The show hosts will even whip up some homemade limos out of some funky rides, and use the stretch monstrosities to chauffeur celebrities to the Emmy Awards.*

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/09/30/top-gear-usa-extends-second-season/

Come one get some of your own imagination!!


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

I watched a few episodes off the net before it came on BBC, I think they are alright they've got a little way to go to build up some chemistry. 

The challenges being the same is a lot to do with them working so well on Top Gear UK, I actually think the US version of the gunship chasing the car was better than Jeremy's one, partly because it was much bigger in scale being outside the confines of the track and because Tanner Foust is a hell of a driver. Yeah it's a bit poor how exactly the same gags are being used particularly the hill climb bit but in a way that shows how formulaic and obvious it was the first time when Jeremy & Co did it.

As the yanks are notoriously fickle Top Gear USA probably won't last even though it is being made using the UK template specifically for the US market. I would hazard a guess that US Stig is actually Tanner though.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

truly dreadful crap every time ive watched it ive fast forwarded it and switched it off after 30 mins.

i'd rather they put repeats of topgear from the 70s 80s 90s on when it was a real car show about cars not stunts.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

What a crock of $hite!

Overhyped, overloud, and over here!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

For an automotive quick fix it's okay. They haven't quite jelled yet, but that takes times. There trying too hard to follow TGUK. It'll come. Took TGUk how many seasons to sort themselves outand now look at it, brilliant.


----------



## GregMac (Oct 13, 2011)

Deano said:


> i have to admit i nearly turned it off when I saw them filling the cars with water, like TG UK did about 8 year ago.


again and again and again and again..


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

johanr77 said:


> As the yanks are notoriously fickle Top Gear USA probably won't last even though it is being made using the UK template specifically for the US market. I would hazard a guess that US Stig is actually Tanner though.


like ours its made specific to the market - we may think its over the top and stupid but then the americans if they watched ours would probably say the same. 
i think the US stig is Paul Tracy though, similar build and he and tanner did a car related program last year i think


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have to say I think folk put too much in the fact it copies a hell of a lot of the stunts from the original UK version. This isn't a new thing, the Americans have been copying our shows for years some have been succesful some haven't, they're not making it to appeal to our audiences as Top Gear UK has already done that.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

eps 3 just on and it still utter cr AP yep after 26 mins i switched it off,,,fifth gear on the other hand was super


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

robtech said:


> eps 3 just on and it still utter cr AP yep after 26 mins i switched it off,,,fifth gear on the other hand was super


If its so crap as you keep putting why do you bother switching on in the first place?
Eastenders is ****e so guess what, I dont put it on, its real easy NOT to watch something if your so disgusted with it, saves you getting to wound up and feeling you have to say how cr ap it is, time after time.
:car:


----------

